# Copper tips-n-tricks



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Ran copper for the last couple seasons and have taken a few fish with it but not a lot.
Must be some ways to up the odds of getting bit.

I'm typically just running it off a corner or chute as a long line but hearing a lot more about running it off the boards. That will be tried this year.

Is leader length critical? I think I have 40-50 feet of mono off the end of it?

Pulling spoons, plugs, flasher/fly, meat, ??

cabin feaver set in bad, here we are at the computers thinking about fishing. Good time of the year to learn from each other. Thanks to all who contribute on this board.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I run 30 ft fluorocarbon leaders and only on a board. Just plugs and spoons. It has its own action similar to lead. Boards seem to help keep it consistent in ye wave action. Never run it straight off the boat. Copper has its day. Not everyday is a copper day. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tracker Targa (Jul 17, 2008)

my 300 staraight of the back has tacken a decent amount of fish this year including a 18 and a 2o plus pound king weird some days it worked other days it had to be off the board.


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

deadduck365 said:


> Never run it straight off the boat.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Why is that?


----------



## Nick D. (Aug 7, 2011)

I started using copper last year, and wish I've done it sooner. I caught 40% of my fish off of 300' copper. I ran it out the side with my Off Shore Boards, but I've talked to plenty of guys that have good success with one right down the middle. I started out with 50' leaders, but after I shortened it up to 30', I had better success. I was getting down 60' with a 300' copper, and could get to 75' with a #2 Tadpole at the end of the leader. Using the Tadpoles worked great to get the extra depth without having to use as much copper. I also have a 3-6' section of mono between the copper and the backer to put the board on. The key to make it more user friendly is to use a high retrieve reel, like 6.2:1.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Davelobi said:


> Why is that?


I was missing an I. I never run it like that. No room on my boat. It would make tangles. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

the key to copper? Speed changes. You want that spoon rising and falling in the water column all the time.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

if you had 4 coppers out on boards, say a 150, 200, 250 and 350 you could pretty effectively cover from 25-85 down, with speed changes from 2.2 to 3.1 or so. Fish either hit on the flutter down, after you slow down, or on the rise when you speed up. I usually will stall down to 2-2.2 for 10-15 seconds, then speed up to low 3's right way, then settle to normal trolling speed for 30 seconds to a minute, then repeat. 

It works, and better than you'd believe.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

Bomb cast... please dont tell people about taking the boat out of gear.


Next you will tell them about sending 20 dollars to my po box and having me forward it to the fish gods.... 


He is right btw...

It does work wonders


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

bombcast said:


> if you had 4 coppers out on boards, say a 150, 200, 250 and 350 you could pretty effectively cover from 25-85 down, with speed changes from 2.2 to 3.1 or so. Fish either hit on the flutter down, after you slow down, or on the rise when you speed up. I usually will stall down to 2-2.2 for 10-15 seconds, then speed up to low 3's right way, then settle to normal trolling speed for 30 seconds to a minute, then repeat.
> 
> It works, and better than you'd believe.


ahh, beauty. I see this working well. It will be done this season. Kinda like the outside vs inside lines in turns that get hit.

Thanks. 
That is the kind of input that this board is great for and can help others! 

Maybe a little shorter leader (20-30) foot, instead of my current 50 will aid in moving that spoon up and down a little better. Think I'll be shortening that up as well.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Davelobi said:


> Maybe a little shorter leader (20-30) foot, instead of my current 50 will aid in moving that spoon up and down a little better. Think I'll be shortening that up as well.



Yep. 

Like you said, you can do the same thing with turns. If it's flat that's solid strategy. For ease of fishing, in any kind of seas (because of small boat and keeping things simple), it seems a lot easier troll straight down wind and to work the throttle than it is to maneuver the boat all over the place.


----------



## ZachEno (Nov 24, 2012)

Great tip bombcast! I will work the throttle more this year, should invoke more strikes.


----------



## Duraflame (May 25, 2011)

Is a roller rod or tip necessary with copper?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## aprils fool (Dec 31, 2011)

We run have run everything off of our copper spoons, plugs, flasher fly, last year a meat rig setup on 300' copper was one of our best setups.

No rollers for copper just a regular type rod. Okuma makes a real nice rod rated for leadcore / copper.

Good Fishing,

Troy


----------



## Nick D. (Aug 7, 2011)

aprils fool said:


> We run have run everything off of our copper spoons, plugs, flasher fly, last year a meat rig setup on 300' copper was one of our best setups.
> 
> No rollers for copper just a regular type rod. Okuma makes a real nice rod rated for leadcore / copper.
> 
> ...


X2 on the Okuma lead core/copper rod, I have 4 and plan on adding a few more this year.

www.offshoretackle.com


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nick D. said:


> X2 on the Okuma lead core/copper rod, I have 4 and plan on adding a few more this year.
> 
> www.offshoretackle.com


Love my copper rods as well!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

bombcast said:


> if you had 4 coppers out on boards, say a 150, 200, 250 and 350 you could pretty effectively cover from 25-85 down, with speed changes from 2.2 to 3.1 or so. Fish either hit on the flutter down, after you slow down, or on the rise when you speed up. I usually will stall down to 2-2.2 for 10-15 seconds, then speed up to low 3's right way, then settle to normal trolling speed for 30 seconds to a minute, then repeat.
> 
> It works, and better than you'd believe.



This is great advice.


----------

